# Inexpensive allergy test, anyone try this?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I saw this ad in the animal wellness magazine today and I'm thinking of ordering it for Indy since he's been itching lately and I'm not sure whether it's due to severe flea allergy, environmental or the food isn't agreeing with him. 
the website is Test your pet for allergies with our at home test kit. Dog and cat allergy test

you can use a promo cod AW1112 for 50% off and a free guide. So it only costs $43.50 and they can test for variety of things including toxins, food, parasites, etc. 



the problem is when I fill out the info form and click on continue, the page wont load and I've tried it in different browsers. 

I think it's worth a shot for the price, if I can get the dang thing to work.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

After doing some research, I'm not so sure about this website anymore, I can't find any information about the company or who does the actual testing. When I google their phone number it shows as some support site for assisted living http://seniorparentsplace.com/taxonomy/term/6/all?page=1


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like you were lucky and didn't lose out on the 43 bucks! Just a big scam. Once again, the saying too good to be true should have been the give away; but yet intelligent people think, what a deal! So annoying!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, a surprising turn of events actually. I posted my comment on animal wellness magazine facebook page and got a call last night from one of the editors, and she told me that she knows the person who runs the company personally and has used his services for years. So she can vouch for his credibility. They also have a parent company called vet dvm where you ask pet health questions and they supposedly have one of the several vets help you. vetDVM.com | Your #1 Choice for Vet Answers, Free.

so I'm still on a fence about it, I'm trying a new food for Indy in case it is a food allergy and if it doesn't resolve, I'll probably give it a shot.


----------

